
dataclass, a stdlib alternative to attrs, coming in Python 3.7 - Dowwie
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0557/
======
thomasjames
This could dramatically reduce boilerplate and still produce idiomatic OO
code. I'm very excited about this.

